# Feeder fire



## newbrian (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello,

I got my offset smoker 3 years ago and I am still struggling to get the right smoke.  I have tried starting a fire in the smoker with wood and let it go to coals and then adding more logs as needed but as i add more logs i either get too hot of fire (air flow open) or they just smolder (air flow reduced) and over smokes the meat.  I was watching Man Fire Food and thought that i might try a feeder fire.  Does anyone use a feeder fire?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Feb 25, 2019)

newbrian said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my offset smoker 3 years ago and I am still struggling to get the right smoke.  I have tried starting a fire in the smoker with wood and let it go to coals and then adding more logs as needed but as i add more logs i either get too hot of fire (air flow open) or they just smolder (air flow reduced) and over smokes the meat.  I was watching Man Fire Food and thought that i might try a feeder fire.  Does anyone use a feeder fire?  What are your thoughts?



When you say your fire gets too hot after adding a log, how far over your target temp are you going? If I'm shooting for 250 on my cooker I usually overshoot a bit. Maybe 25-30 degrees then the temp will settle in within 10 degrees of my target temp which I'm OK with. 

Personally I'm far more concerned with clean smoke rather than getting the temperature pegged at 1 particular number.Yes, I like to try to maintain consistent temps but I've learned that some fluctuations can still produce great food


----------



## newbrian (Feb 25, 2019)

I try to run around 230 but when I add a log it can go up as far as 300 at times.  Clean smoke is what I am looking for, what is the best way to achieve this?  When i get the smoldering it gives the meat a taste like an ashtray.


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Feb 25, 2019)

newbrian said:


> I try to run around 230 but when I add a log it can go up as far as 300 at times.  Clean smoke is what I am looking for, what is the best way to achieve this?  When i get the smoldering it gives the meat a taste like an ashtray.



I think the first thing is to make sure you're burning well seasoned wood. Anything still green is not going to burn well and produce good smoke.

I always run my vents wide open. That's how I get enough oxygen to produce clean smoke. Oxygen will make a fire hotter though, so to keep the temperature in check I use less fuel and cut down logs as needed.


----------



## newbrian (Feb 25, 2019)

DustyJoe84 said:


> I think the first thing is to make sure you're burning well seasoned wood. Anything still green is not going to burn well and produce good smoke.
> 
> I always run my vents wide open. That's how I get enough oxygen to produce clean smoke. Oxygen will make a fire hotter though, so to keep the temperature in check I use less fuel and cut down logs as needed.




Thank you for the information, the wood I have is 4 years old so it is well seasoned.  I guess I just have to keep at it.  I learn something new every time I use the smoker.  I think I will try a feeder fire this year.  I live the NW Indiana so i won't be pulling the smoker out for a couple of months yet.  Just trying to get a game plan together for the first cook.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 25, 2019)

About your feeder fire idea:

When I use my block pit smoker, I preheat the wood on the metal plate that goes over the fire box. This really helps eliminate the immediate White smoke you can get with new wood and helps reduce the spiking temps problem.

That being said, also try feeding your fire smaller splits. This should reduce the spikes. You may have to do it more often, but it should help regulate.


----------



## newbrian (Feb 25, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> About your feeder fire idea:
> 
> When I use my block pit smoker, I preheat the wood on the metal plate that goes over the fire box. This really helps eliminate the immediate White smoke you can get with new wood and helps reduce the spiking temps problem.
> 
> That being said, also try feeding your fire smaller splits. This should reduce the spikes. You may have to do it more often, but it should help regulate.




Thanks for the reply, I have the warming plate on top of my smoker chamber as well and will try heating the wood first.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ristau5741 (Feb 25, 2019)

Feeder fires use a lot of wood, so if you have ample wood supply, give it a try, otherwise I wouldn't recommend it.
They do help in adding hot coals into the smoker pit when needed.


----------



## jbellard (Feb 25, 2019)

I say don’t sweat the temp swings.  I usually shoot for a 50degree range and if I’m within that range I’m good. Otherwise you’ll stress yourself out trying to do something that’s just about impossible. 
Your logs are probably too big which can cause the big spikes but you can go longer between adding wood. 
Worry about burning a clean fire and getting TBS or even clear smoke from exhaust.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2019)

newbrian said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my offset smoker 3 years ago and I am still struggling to get the right smoke.  I have tried starting a fire in the smoker with wood and let it go to coals and then adding more logs as needed but as i add more logs i either get too hot of fire (air flow open) or they just smolder (air flow reduced) and over smokes the meat.  I was watching Man Fire Food and thought that i might try a feeder fire.  Does anyone use a feeder fire?  What are your thoughts?


How big are the splits you are using?


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 26, 2019)

Yea I think the size of logs can be a factor especially if they are not split.  Also, are you keeping the fire box open for a few mins to make sure the split catches fire good?  Do you keep your firebox open on the side during the cook?  I notice that mine burns cleaner if I swing the door open on the side the entire cook. 

Even after all that, if I see white smoke, I will open the firebox to make sure the wood catches fire again.  It doesn't always happen but sometimes.

Are you using the smoker temp gauges or have you bought your own?


----------



## jbellard (Feb 26, 2019)

I too run my smoker with the firebox door cracked open.  Running an Aaron Franklin style with no door vents. Clean fire every time. 
Also preheat your wood by placing a couple pieces close enough to your fire to get them warm/hot without catching fire. Then when you need more wood, the next piece is ready to go cause the heat has already mostly warmed up the sap and it doesn’t take long to catch and burn


----------



## radioguy (Feb 26, 2019)

I use well dried splits about 12-14 long and no bigger than your fist in diameter.  You can try a feeder fire I sometimes  do that during the winter.  I have a nice big fire pit.  

Don't worry  too much about the temp swings after all you are cooking with fire outside in the elements,  it's not an electric  oven.  Just so long as your average temp is where you want it.  More important to have a clean fire.  

RG


----------



## newbrian (Feb 26, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> How big are the splits you are using?



about 8" long and they are about 3 to 4" on the bark side and wedge shaped to a point looking from the end


----------



## newbrian (Feb 26, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Yea I think the size of logs can be a factor especially if they are not split.  Also, are you keeping the fire box open for a few mins to make sure the split catches fire good?  Do you keep your firebox open on the side during the cook?  I notice that mine burns cleaner if I swing the door open on the side the entire cook.
> 
> Even after all that, if I see white smoke, I will open the firebox to make sure the wood catches fire again.  It doesn't always happen but sometimes.
> 
> Are you using the smoker temp gauges or have you bought your own?




Yes the logs are split.  i do leave the side open most of the time, if i don't i get white smoke.  I do leave the top open until they catch, but when i do that my temp spikes.  I have 2 thermometers in the lid and i have a meat probe that i use in the meat.


----------



## newbrian (Feb 26, 2019)

jbellard said:


> I too run my smoker with the firebox door cracked open.  Running an Aaron Franklin style with no door vents. Clean fire every time.
> Also preheat your wood by placing a couple pieces close enough to your fire to get them warm/hot without catching fire. Then when you need more wood, the next piece is ready to go cause the heat has already mostly warmed up the sap and it doesn’t take long to catch and burn



a couple of people have mentioned this so i am definitely going to try this next cook


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 26, 2019)

I just use the temp gauges as an idea b/c I have a dual probe - one for the meat and one for the actual bbq temp which is on the grate next to the meat.  You are going to get hotter temps by using the standard gauges b/c they are sitting higher and heat rises.  That explains your vast temp swings.


----------



## newbrian (Feb 26, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I just use the temp gauges as an idea b/c I have a dual probe - one for the meat and one for the actual bbq temp which is on the grate next to the meat.  You are going to get hotter temps by using the standard gauges b/c they are sitting higher and heat rises.  That explains your vast temp swings.



what brand probe do you use, I am looking to get one like you are saying so i can monitor the meat and the air temp


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 26, 2019)

Excuse me if I sent this to you yesterday. I had the exact same convo yesterday but the guy said he went and got one.  I really like this one b/c it's not crazy expensive and it had a meat probe and a bbq probe.

You are going to laugh when you see the diff of temp from the standard gauges and this on the level of the meat.  It's a very big difference.  I'm willing to bet that it's taking a very long time to finish the meats b/c you are actually cooking at a lower temp than you think you are.  (Well that is if your smoker is anything like mine)


----------



## newbrian (Feb 26, 2019)

Thank you.  Yes it taking a long time for meat to get done


----------

